# Mattel Rrrumbler x3



## Adm_twigs (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to show off my Mattel Rrrumbler x3 trike that I have been restoring and see what you guys thought of it!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 27, 2017)

The direct drive and differential on this is pretty cool!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 27, 2017)

Neat! What does the lever do?


----------



## Adm_twigs (Jul 27, 2017)

The lever is a selection between high and low gearing, so it's essentially a 2 speed bike. The ring gear on the front differential was free wheeling due to damage so I welded it in place. Thank goodness they made these out of steel rather than plastic haha! 
I wanted to post mostly because I thought it was cool and I can't find any information on them so maybe this will help people pop up with this really neat Trike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 27, 2017)

do you think it will hold 200 lbs?


----------



## Adm_twigs (Aug 3, 2017)

It held me just fine haha! I'm 150lbs


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 3, 2017)

Very cool. Never knew they made those!


----------



## ccpanel (Dec 27, 2017)

kids rode one today. 
used to push each other as kids on it, got it second-hand in the 70's, pedals never worked, linkages gone, been welded on many times... we used it on our dirt driveways.
my girls just discovered drifting on my paved driveway-wow what a blast!


----------

